# Subsequent Hosp Visits after C/S ONLY



## bkirby (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you able to submit subsequent hosptial visits and/or D/C after a Cesarean Section ONLY?  (Vag only too) I believe I heard this at an ACOG seminar.  Thank you!


----------



## cedwards (Jul 21, 2008)

The delivery only codes include admission to the hospital (including H&P), Inpatient care provided 24 hours prior to delivery and vaginal or cesarean delivery, including placenta.  They do not include inpatient postpartum visits in the hospital or the discharge therefore, they are billable!


----------



## bkirby (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you please tell me where I can find that in writing.  Thank you so much.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 23, 2008)

*59515 or 59410 include postpartum*

NOT my area of expertise ... but ...
Wouldn't you bill 59515 - Cesarean deliver only; including postpartum care
 or  59410 - vaginal deliver only; including postpartum care
That WOULD include the subsequent hospital visit and Discharge

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

